# Slow Computer



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

hello, i have windows 8 with classic shell program (so it looks / runs like
windows xp). when i first bought this computer it was a lot faster
any idea if cleaning the old files will speed up the computer? please help

thank you 
searda


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you run disc clean up Deleting files using Disk Clean-up - Microsoft Windows Help
and defrag your drive Improving performance by optimising your hard drive - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

I did a search for defragment and optimize drives
I did an analysis on all drives. "System" came up with a 29% fragment
When I tried to click on degfrag nothing happend. What should I do please?

Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi are you sure defrag did not run as it is not really visible in win 7 and 8


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

system is still listed as 29percent fragmented. so that is a deffinetly not


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello :wavey:

Try a 3rd party tool like *Defraggler*.

See all the suggestions mentioned in http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/is-your-pc-running-slow-532072.html and post back.

*PC Specs*?


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

Searda512 said:


> system is still listed as 29percent fragmented. so that is a deffinetly not


29% fragmentation is actually somewhat normal for the *System* partition. This partition does not need to be defragged as it holds such a small amount of data and is usually only used while booting the OS. I suggest using the Defraggler option that Babbzzz suggested if you like.

Which drive letter is it showing 29% fragmentation for? Could you please post a screen shot?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Babbzzz 2nd idea may be useful to check out also


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't know that clean your computer system looks kinda risky
I've heard bad things about search and destroy. Some of the instructions aren't compatible with windows 8. I've been going to this site since 2006. and it looks like alot of the old moderators aren't here anymore.


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

You do not have to follow all steps in the article but a lot of it is useful, and should be looked into.

Also could we have the specs on your PC? We can't give any truly effective suggestions until we know what we are working with. And when did you buy it? Did it come with Windows 8? Custom build?


----------

